# How long will my France Mobicarte remain active



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Whilst in France last year I bought an Orange France Mobicarte Phone and SIM.

This hasn't been used for about 10 months now, will we still be able to top it up when we return to France in July and will we keep the same number or do they take the number off you and de-activate the SIM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi found this on flebay may be of help to see if your card is still active

NEW Active Prepaid Mobicarte Orange SIM Card for use in FRANCE - Pay As You Go

With 5 Euros credit valid until 29/07/10, line valid until 29/01/2011

ALREADY REGISTERED WITH NUMBER - READY TO USE!

It is hard to register a French SIM card without a French address - by buying a used card all the pre-registration has been done, a number has been allocated, and you can give your number to friends and family before you leave home!

With this card calls may be received or voicemail consulted, for free, as soon as you are on French soil!
With credit you can make your calls too.

The card may be topped up in France at many shops.
Credit may come in the form of a direct recharge for immediate credit, or a recharge voucher, which may be keyed in at your convenience as long as you don't lose the voucher!
If you have a French bank card you can also top up online (from anywhere in the world), by phone (free within France) or at many ATMs (distributeurs) in France. This sadly doesn't work with bank cards or VISA cards from other countries.

The line was activated on 29/06/2010, it will remain active until 29/01/2011, and the validity of the line is extended to 6 months after expiry of each recharge, from 10-100 Euros - a maximum of 11 months.

Recharges are available from 5 to 100 Euros. The greater the recharge, the longer the credit is valid up to a maximum of 5 months. Add-ons are available, as well as bonus packages based on the previous month's recharges. For higher value recharges, bonus free credit is also included.
For more details on recharge amounts and validity see
http://boutique.orange.fr/ESHOP_mx_...FTASN&IDCible=1&type=4&code_rubrique=5-504008
and select "recharges".

For more general details on Orange France mobile offerings see http://mobile-shop.orange.fr/
These web pages can be approximately translated with Google Translate if your French is less than perfect.

Regards Charles


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the above info Charles.

My card is already registered to a French address and was used extensively last year. I'm really hoping I can continue to use this.

It's just that I know certain UK SIM cards for example, become inactive and defunct if no credit or calls have been made in xx amount of months.

Anyone have any further details?

CHEERS


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In reply to the original question, I'm pretty sure you'll find that it has been de-activated. Here in France the mobile market is not what it is in UK, Orange France (totally different to Orange UK). Orange for example with PAYGo run legalised theft! (as do some of the other providers) the amount of credit you buy has a timespan life, the more you buy the longer the validity, after which they simply take it away, they do send you a SMS telling you that you have one day to use x amount of credit, so it's use it or lose it! Should you choose to not top up after your credit has run out they will de-activate your paid for SIM (€30 in my case). Something else to be aware of is an Orange UK locked phone will not accept an Orange France SIM, so you'll need an unlocked phone to use any of the available French SIM's


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Many thanks for the reply. So it looks like my SIM card won't be worth a Brass Razoo on our upcoming visit.

It's a bit naughty is that, when like you say, the SIM has already been paid for.


----------

